# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Hotels in New Delhi near Pahar Ganj

## mano133

Pahar Ganj is a prime area in New Delhi located just west to the railway station. You can easily find good budget as well as luxury hotels in New Delhi near Pahar Ganj. Hotel Mohan International is one of the budget hotels in New Delhi near Pahar Ganj having good value for money. Major commercial and transport centers are located close to it.




New Delhi hotels

----------

